# Comment augmenter mes push-ups



## jb7 (6 Sep 2012)

Je voulais juste savoir vos technique pour augmenter la quantité de push-ups que vous pouvez faire?

Je suis entre 25 et 27 push-ups  et je veux être capable d'en faire le plus possible avant mon QMB :threat: ( je n'ai pas de date encore, je fais mon médical et mon entrevue le 12 septembre)

Combien en faisiez vous en arrivant à votre Qmb ?

Merci


----------



## Shewps (13 Sep 2012)

il n'y a pas vraiment de truc 

apport te donner des objectif plus haute a chaque fois tu en fais


----------



## Shewps (14 Sep 2012)

Moi ces sa que je fais puis sa fonctionne  :nod:


----------



## Char1991 (14 Sep 2012)

jb7 said:
			
		

> Je voulais juste savoir vos technique pour augmenter la quantité de push-ups que vous pouvez faire?
> 
> Je suis entre 25 et 27 push-ups  et je veux être capable d'en faire le plus possible avant mon QMB :threat: ( je n'ai pas de date encore, je fais mon médical et mon entrevue le 12 septembre)
> 
> ...



Je suis anglais, donc je m'excuse a l'avance.

Je pouvais faire a peu pres 25 avant mon QMB, peux faire 40 maintenant.

Pour augmenter le quantite, ajouter les push ups chaque fois que tu t'entraine.
IE: t'es finit avec un exercise, fait le plus de push ups possible.  Fait ceci chaque fois entre exercise, et tu vas voire un difference.


----------



## ledeux (2 Jan 2013)

cherche one hundred push up challenge sur google


----------



## Noctis (8 Jan 2013)

Sérieux, je vais te donner le meilleur truc. J'ai progressé très rapidement avec ça (passé de 20 à 30 dans l'espace de deux semaines)
À chaque fois que tu penses faire des push-ups, faits-en!
Même si tu n'en fais que 5 parce que c'est la 10e fois aujourd'hui que tu en fais.
Donne toi des journées de repos aussi.
Le meilleur truc c'est vraiment d'en faire, partout et tout le temps. T'as juste besoin d'un plancher (relativement) propre pour faire des push-ups, alors hésite pas et vas-y champion!  
Profites-en et fait une série Là là! Go go, ça suffit le niaisage! T'es un soldat, pas une patate


----------



## krimynal (8 Jan 2013)

personellement je mentrainais en rajoutant du poids dans le temps ( pas pour le militaire mais quand jfaisais des arts martiaux ) donc le poids faisais travailler mes muscles plus fort , quand j'enlevais le poids , j'avais l'impression d'etre ultra leger , donc je pouvais pratiquement en faire le double ....

mais effectivement le meilleur trucs c'est simplement d'en faire le plus possible .... push-up sit-up chin-up ..... faux en faire le plus de fois possible , le nombre est pas vraiment important tant que tu en fasse souvent


----------



## Moon (23 Apr 2013)

C'est pas compliqué. Récemment, le truc que je me suis donner.

Semaine 1: 100 push-up, 100 sit up chaque soir avant de se coucher (J'y vais en 4 série alterné, puis 3, puis 2 et dans la mesure du possible 1)
Semaine 2: 125 push-up, 125 situp (idem)
semaine 3: 150
ect.

Et bien entendu, si tu veux être au point physiquement. Tu agrémente ça de 4 à 6 scéances de vrai musculation avec des poids et également d'entraînement cardiovasculaire fréquemment. (Personnellement je varie entre de l'intervalle, du jogging et de la nage pour le cardio)


----------



## lapinpunki (9 Jan 2015)

Meilleur façon d'augmenter les push-ups, FAIT EN TOUT LE TEMPS!!!! Je suis une femme, et avant j'en fesais seulement 10 et j'avais les bras morts! Maintenant je peux en faire 30, parfois 40 même. j'en fais 100 à chaque deux jours, j'essaie je faire des séries de minimum 25, et je me pousses justqu'à temps que je peux plus en faire aucun. si je sais que je peux en faire plus que 100, j'en fais plus. 
Ca la bien fonctionner pour moi !


----------



## Pwegman (17 Jan 2015)

J'ai trouver un tres bon site pour augmenter ton rendement en push-up .. redressement assis .. course.. 
http://www.100pompes.com/


----------



## docteur (20 May 2020)

Bonjour,

Est-ce que vous avez-déjà eu des douleurs aux épaules en faisant des pompes. J'ai l'impression que peut être j'ai trop forcé, cela me gène énormément.

Si cela vous est déjà arrivé, comment avez-vous fait ? 

Je fais des pompes classique mains à la largeur des épaules. 

Merci pour vos lumières.


----------

